# New guy from OH, rank amateur but enjoying it.



## marriedman (Sep 3, 2019)

I finally decided to sign up for this forum since I am getting more and more interested in smoking foods. I've been "helping" my best friend smoke meats in his pull behind trailer smoker for years. But honestly that help was regulated to fetching us beers. Since I stopped drinking for the most part, I stopped doing that. That and the fact that we live 5 hours apart. But I missed his pulled pork and ribs, and my wife did as well. So we figured we would jump into smoking with an electric smoker.

I've had some lot's of "meh" results, a couple utter failures, and one true success. However, I will say that the utter failures were due to a POS Char-Broil electric smoker. I hate that smoker with a passion that is almost holy. The real catalyst to my signing up for the forum was I literally lucked into a Smokin-Tex 1400 this past weekend. I was fortunate enough to find one that a little old lady had in her garage and gave it away to her landscaper. He doesn't grill, (no, he didn't know it was a smoker) so he sold it to me for $160. The only issue is that it is missing the woodbox. 

I've been trying to call Smokin Tex all morning, but the phone just rings busy. From what I can tell, Smokin-It and Tex are almost identical. I am curious if I can just buy Smokin-It's box and move forward. Mine has the all the grates and seafood tray, so I just need that box! I will buy the cold smoking plate, but I don't really know if I need anything other than that. Smoked cheese is going to hopefully be a regular occurrence!

Look forward to interacting with some vets.


----------



## marriedman (Sep 3, 2019)

Huh, quick easy update. Smoking Tex got back with me already. Looking like $65 shipped for the replacement box. Wish it were a little less, but hopefully it'll last a lifetime.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2019)

MM, welcome to SMF and for bringing a neglected treasure back to life. Definitely looking forward to you mastering that beauty.

Enjoy the forum!

Ray


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 6, 2019)

Welcome, from the west side of Columbus! Ask about anything and someone will have an answer.

Keep an eye out for a good deal on a Weber kettle, they can grill or smoke.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 6, 2019)

Welcome from the north side of Columbus!


----------



## gary s (Nov 7, 2019)

Good Morning, Welcome and a Big Howdy from East Texas and the Best Site on the Web

Gary


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 16, 2021)

Welcome from Ohio!! You came to the right spot! Good peoplee here to help you along!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi. Look forward to your posts and pics
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Nov 17, 2021)

Welcome from Utah


----------



## zwiller (Nov 17, 2021)

Welcome from up here in Sandusky!  Funny, was just looking at used Smokin It and Texes on FBM and ebay.  Nice score!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 17, 2021)

Been 2 years , but what the heck . Welcome .


----------



## marriedman (Nov 18, 2021)

lol, it's the just about the friendliest forum around. Still being made to feel welcome two years on!

Honestly I don't post many questions because so many people have asked and been answered. The amount of information on here is staggering.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2021)

Love that reply . Lol .


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome from Virginia! Great find! Looking forward to seeing your work!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2021)

marriedman said:


> Still being made to feel welcome two years on!


I usually get the " Chop who ? "


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I usually get the " Chop who ? "


Chop...Liver???


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2021)

Thats about right .


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 18, 2021)

Another Ohio welcome here from Willard OH.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome even if it is a couple years late! 

Ryan


----------



## OldSmoke (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome from Oregon. I love rescue stories and am looking forward to your smokes!


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 18, 2021)

Well I wasn't here in 2019 so welcome to SMF from SE GA!


----------

